# 2 males cats - dominance behavior?



## siamesecat (Jul 3, 2005)

Hello - I have a situation that has been going on for about a week and I don't know if I should do something, or if it will go away on it's own. I have 2 neutered males cats. I adopted the second male cat a little over a month ago. Both cats have been getting along fine. No fighting and they seem to really like one another. They sit together, sleep near each other etc. The older cat who I adopted first is the cat in charge, the dominant one from what I can tell. The newer cat has taken to mating behavior toward my other male cat in the last week. Not really mating obviously but biting the neck and trying to get on top of the older cat. The older cat is much bigger and when he's had enough of the nonsense drives the younger cat away. Do you think the younger cat is trying to challenge dominance or is there any other explanation you can think of. It has become a little less frequent but is still going on. Do you think it will stop? Lately I've been moving the younger cat away when he attempts this. It is disconcerting and annoying so I really hope it will stop. Should I seek professional help for them?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think this is about dominance. I have seen female dogs doing the same thing. They will probably remain friends.


----------



## betsy (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm not sure that its dominance because my very dominant cat does that all the time to my other very un-dominant cat.... :? I've had my boys for over two years and this behavior continues.....I don't see it ending unfortunately. :roll:


----------



## siamesecat (Jul 3, 2005)

Oh NO! I can't (but can) imagine this going on and on and on...Someone had suggested that it was just because the one cat REALLY likes the other cat. He feels really close and that is his way of showing it. He doesn't know what else to do since they are both males so he does the only behavior he can thing of? I don't know. The older more dominant cat has become more intolerant of it the last couple of days. He'll give him a look like "don't even try that" younger guy tries of course and gets taken down. It is funny but annoying at the same time.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm not sure why they do it but it's common behavior. I would't get involved. If your other cat doesn't like it he'll teach the younger guy to stop.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I've seen this occurring in shelters and the shelter workers tell me that they get over it after a while.


----------



## siamesecat (Jul 3, 2005)

Well...as of today there was none of the silly business going on. Last night my older, bigger cat showed my younger cat who is boss - again. He swatted him when he tried to bite his neck, then threw him down and bit his neck. It may be that my younger cat is going to accept his place...at least for awhile longer. I am sure this behaviour may reoccur but at least after a week of it happening nonstop it seems to have stopped.


----------

